# LETS SEE EVERYONES STALLIONS



## kayla221444

Lets take a look at everyone's Herd stallions and JR stallions ,and accompolishments and foals. I enjoy seeing what everyone has out there.




And maybe add why hes so special to your farm?


----------



## RockinSMiniature

Hi,

Here is my favorite stallion, NXS Duffy's Deuce Coupe aka Jack









He is my speical stallion and I am hoping to keep one of his colt.

Jack has wonderful temperament and does LOVE to meet everyone.

He does love to take a walk with me and always greets me when I go in the backyard or pasture.

Even if I am in the pasture and he will walked up to my side and want to be petted.

In every morning when I wake up and get things settle and go outside feed and check them.

He will be right there and waiting for me. He really touch my heart.





We will have his first offsprings in our farm in next year.

But he did have offsprings for another breeders.

Here is the link, http://imageevent.com/karrieshort/minihorses/offsprings

Here is his son that live in Oklahoma, http://www.prairiewindsfarm.net/stallions.htm

She is very PROUD to own him and I don't blame her at all!... 

I am plan to lease a mare from another breeder for next year and hopefully that we will get a colt!..





So it will be unrelated to any of our mares.

Jack is very speical to us!..


----------



## Crabby-Chicken

Here is ours Creeksides Mister Impressive. We will breed him to a mare or two next year. What a trot this little guy has!!!!


----------



## Carolyn R

Mine is a bit of a chunky monkey nowadays, but here's a then and now at 14,

Little Kings Echos Omega











His foals well, here one of last years






and

one of this years,






There's more, but Im not going to bore everyone


----------



## yankee_minis

Little Kings BT Yessirre


----------



## Dona

Here is my one & only stallion....."Kickapoo's Apache Moon"


----------



## Getitia

Here are a few of our stallions - each is very special to us and highly treasured.

Buckeye WCF Paposa Mirror Image - aspc/amhr 100% arenosa






Graham's Little King Lee - aspc/amhr






Obsessive Dream of WCF amha/amhr - Was National Champion in 2009






Everdream Farms Midas Spirit - amha/amhr 27 1/2 inches

Many World and National Championship - along with a top ten in DRIVING






Buckeye WCF Hot Toddy - aspc/amhr - also featured in our avatar






Buckeye WCF Starbucks Grand Finale - amha/amhr

Upcoming Jr Stallion - out of a FWF Little Wardance daughter and sire by Ramblin Starbucks


----------



## Nigel

My one and only, Charlie





EMH Zhivago, coming 2 y/o AMHR/ASPC colt sired by Graham's Black Tie Affair, out of Graham's Little Pearl


----------



## MinisOutWest

this is Junior- I cannot wait for him to grow up and broke to drive . He is a yearling in this photo (Oct 2009). He will never be used as a stallion, only a show horse.


----------



## targetsmom

Our stallion, SRF Buckshot: (amateur photo)






and his one and only live foal to date, OTM Maximum Firepower:






And then let me add one of Little Kings Echos Omegas fillies - Cay Lees Omegas Champagne on Ice, that we just adore: Can't wait to see what she and Buckshot can produce.






All three are A, R, and Pinto registered.


----------



## Cherokee Rose

Well anyone who knows me.... knows my main man(don't tell my hubby



)






Tom was the beginging of my dream to show and breed the miniature horse...we started our show career together...he's still as breath taking today at 18 as he was when I first seen him running the fence as a 6 year old.


----------



## shelly

This is my one and only--TMABS Avalanche Joe 33" AMHA/AMHR






This is one of his 5 2009 foals-I don't have updated pics of the other 4...this filly is owned by my bestest friend Joyce(luv2ridesaddleseat)


----------



## Watcheye

Snowberry Farms Funny Side AMHA AMHR

This guy cracks me up. Hes SURE hes 17 hands tall. Hes actually one of my shortest. Is very fun to watch him move. I love to scratch his neck. He acts too cool for attention till you give it to him.















KDS Short Stuff Stables Hawks Imagine That - AMHA (I think I got that right...) Or Sky Eye Keegan Hawk AMHR

This guy is my icon. I dont even know what to say about him. We are bonded. I had wanted an Alfalphas Pleasure horse since I first saw Hawk and I finally got one in 2007. I cant believe how friendly this horse is. He loves everyone and I find his looks very striking.











My other boy is in the works. I only really have goofy yearling pics of him. But here is Elliot hanging out with Keegan. Boy oh boy can he trot!!! Its like a machine. His tail flips right up too and I love that. He is so funny. He wants to be friendly and loves us but is cautious at the same time. He often sports the look of concern. The faces he makes when you scratch the right spot is priceless. AMHA AMHR


----------



## [email protected] River

We have quite a few stallions on our property but here are a few of my favorites....

My favorite show colt, SRF Noble Heir - He is my buddy.... I foaled his mother out when she had him and he was the first foal of 08 for us. He is very special to me.











One of my other show colts, SRF Dreamcatcher - We don't get pintos too often, so I just LOVE him!






Our herd sire, SRF Nobility - (Sire of the 2 colts above)






and finally, our grand man, SRF Centurian. He amazes me. We took him out of retirement and showed him this year. As a younger horse, he garnered 2 Reserve World Champions in Solid Color and a bunch of World Top Tens in Halter, AMHR National Champions in Halter and Top Tens in Driving.

Well, at 13 years old, Centurian won his first World Title! World Champion AOTE Sr. Stallion LVL. 2

He is Mr. Personality..... Always talking and making noise....






I LOVE my boys!


----------



## Kendra

North Stars Valdez Y Basan






Valdez was born in Alaska, the night of the Exxon Valdez oil spill, and so his breeders named him for the french explorer who discovered the port of Valdez. When he was 2 years old, they stopped at our place to rest their horses on the way to Texas, where Valdez was shown at one show to 3 Grands, 1 Reserve and 1 Supreme. On their way back to Alaska they stopped again, and Valdez stayed.






We showed him for a number of years, to many championships and reserves, 2 supremes, and AMHA Reserve National Champion in Amateur Stallions. He also did very well in pleasure driving.






At the age of 11, a good friend talked us into bringing him to a show, and she showed him for us to Reserve Canadian National Champion.






Along with his son, Circle J Zachary, Valdez was also the winner of the Lord Sterling Cup for Utility Team Hitch 2 years in a row.






Several months after his "comeback" at the age of 11, Grandad went out to feed one morning and found Valdez with his head caught under his gate, between the hinge and the post. The damage to his spinal cord meant that he wasn't able to stand without help, and he had so much trouble eating as he had cut his facial nerves on both sides of his face and his lips just drooped. He spent several days at the vet, where they tubed him daily with DMSO and hoped that it was just inflammation, not a serious spinal cord injury. He lost so much weight, and we weren't sure he was going to make it. I remember when we left him at the vet ... we were getting into the truck and he was standing in the door whinnying at us, he knew we were leaving him there and he was worried. Luckily, with a lot of vet care and physiotherapy, he was okay. He's not exactly sound, his hind legs don't really listen like they should, but he is a happy boy and able to buck and play and do the most amazing airs above the ground when showing off for his mares.






Valdez micromanages his mare herd, loves his babies, hates all other horses and will charge the fence all day, and is just the sweetest boy in the world to people and especially kids.






For years we took him every spring to Aggie Days, where he was petted, poked and mauled by thousands of children, and if they got to crowding him too much, he'd yawn, which always caused them to leap away at the sight of his teeth.






Valdez is 20 years old this year, and looks great, we hope to have many, many more years of foals and love from him! Valdez's foals tend to inherit his good nature and intelligence, making them easy to train and a joy to be around. You can see some photos of his foals here: http://www.circlejranches.com/valfoals.html

My, I got longwinded! But he's a special boy!






2009, 20 years young and in his element.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

Here's our boys:

Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome, AMHA/AMHR black pinto and our new herdsire.. First foals for us are due spring 2010, but he sired two AWESOME colts for Chesa this year















LCA's More Bang For Your Buck, AMHA/AMHR sorrel (maybe silver bay??) solid colt, my potential junior stallion















On The Rise Farm Sky Eyes Eagle, AMHR black near leopard/splash overoloosa, our first herdsire, do believe I will be gelding him and hopefully getting him broke to drive like I've been itching to do!


----------



## PaintNminis

I Currently have 2 Boys





MMMTC Unexpected Ice Storm - "Allure"






& Little Hooves Double Feature - "Ara"






Both are Complete Hams


----------



## LindaL

My Jr. stallion is Vista del Valle's Uno Confiado aka "Khan".



He is just 8 mo. old now, so is "just a baby" still...but won his Futurity class at AMHR Nationals this year!!



He is reg. ASPC/AMHR, but am crossing my fingers that he will remain under 34" so he can be hardshipped into AMHA as well (altho if he does go over; that is just fine with me!



)

He is such a lovebug...very curious and adventurous...and an in your face kinda boy!



He has awesome movement and will be broke to drive when he is old enough. I can't wait to be able to pick out some GFs for him in the future...





Here is his Nationals pic...


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

We have quite a few boys here too.

Senior Stallions:

Arions Destinys Magic Trick A/R/PtHA buckskin pinto






COH Echo Express A/R buckskin






Maple Hollows Sir Spot A/R/PtHA blk pinto






Arions Magnum P I A/R sorrel pintaloosa






Junior Stallions:

Maple Hollows After Dark A/R grey






Maple Hollows Blue Chip Echo A/R perlino






Maple Hollows Whos My Daddy A/R Black 26.5"






Maple Hollows Little Bit of Magic A/R bay pintaloosa






Maple Hollows Phlashin Yall A/R/PtHA sorrel pinto


----------



## End Level Farms

Sutherlin's Little Shazam,

Has had multiple Grand and Supreme Championships at halter before I bought him. Hes just been basically at home getting broke to drive and learning obstacles and jumping. But we hope to take him out next year. Last year he contracted a very rare and very deadly bacterial poisoning in his intestines which almost killed him and if not for the vet going OVER and BEYOND to help save him he would be with us no longer. Its been a long hard road to get him back. But we almost have him there. Hes going to be starting back to work. The vet has finally given the go ahead nearly a YEAR after. Our vet has only ever seen this once and the horse didnt pull through so he calls Sam our little miracle. And has used him as a NEVER GIVE UP speech for his young helpers.











And our surprise other little guy which isn't so little is

*Pirate's Little Skipper EB who is a 40" 3/4 Mini 1/4 Curly pony. (He is curly coated) Whom showed in 2 shows this year. First one was in Monroe in the Unrated Pony Classes where he did very very well despite the hula hoop that got stuck on his legs in his obstacle driving class. And his second show was against horses at a sport horse/pony show where he placed a VERY respectable 4th out of 7. And he was the ONLY pony in the class. He went 2nd in his pony class as well. He is a Skip A Star Grand Son. (Bay Tovero Blue eyes)


----------



## lucky lodge

this is my little pride and joy his dad is full american


----------



## Jill

These are a two are a couple of my biggest prides and joys. They are just as wonderful on the inside as they are on the outside and they've both produced some gorgeous foals ♥ ♥ ♥

*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Echos of My Destiny (HOF), a/k/a Destiny[/SIZE]*
_2004 AMHR / AMHA smokey silver black stallion - co-owned with Erica Killion_

National Champion (halter) / Res. National Grand Champion (driving) / Hall of Fame (halter)

Grandson of both Alvadars Double Destiny and Little Kings Buck Echo

Now also a Proven Sire of Show Quality, Typy Foals









*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Gone and DunIT, a/k/a DunIT[/SIZE]*

_2005 AMHR / AMHA grey-grullo fancy moving stallion_

National Top 10 (halter) & AMHA Honor Roll (halter) - Multi Champion - Proven Sire of Beautiful Foals

Grandson of both Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (BTU) and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, Great Grandson of Egyptian King


----------



## raine

This is my stallion Little Kings Midas Buckeroo,

He is a perlino Boones Buckeroo Son and is just the most layed back boy you could meet, he makes the most beauitful babies and is just so hansome i could watch him all day..





Dimundo Miniatures www.miniature-horses-spain.com


----------



## AppyLover2

Whoooooie you all sure have some gorgeous stallions.

I gotta comment on this particular picture though. Not only is it a great picture of the horse, but look how color coordinated the horse and handler are. The jacket and ribbon appear to be the exact shade of blue and the black shoes and pants are just like the horses black hooves and stockings. Several thoughts ran through my mind when I saw this...one of them was did she have different colored jackets handy to just slip into the matching one when the ribbon was awarded



? or is that what's called dressing for success



?






Anyway beautiful pictures of some outstanding horses everyone.


----------



## eagles ring farm

Beautiful stallions everyone





Here is our main man "Triple Ks boogie Bow Tie"

He is a smutty buckskin 28.5" AMHA/AMHR and homozygous for Black

and so far 7 out of 8 of his foals foals have been fillies only 1 colt

He is a Buckeroo grandson on top and a Buck the System grandson on bottom

He does reduce size sometimes not always

He has only been shown AMHR 2 times

but he did get 2nd in Model under 3 judges and 3rd in halter under 3 judges

He also has the most wonderful playful personality











Here are a few of his foals

Spice (Perlino)as a yearling






Dolly (Silver Dapple)as a 2 year old






Axelrod at 3 weeks old Buckskin Pinto his only colt so far






River a Bay pinto at amout 3 weeks old


----------



## kayla221444

[email protected] River said:


>


He is absolutly amazing!!!!!!!!!!



Just what I'm looking for LOL


----------



## Crabby-Chicken

Kristina,,,,

Your guys are amazing. BUT Nobility..... OMG he is amazing.


----------



## kayla221444

BEAUTIFUL STALLIONS EVERYONE, KEEP THEM COMING. I LOVE SEEING THEM.


----------



## minie812

Fiesta will be 20 ys old this coming year. He is homozygous & He is our main man on the farm and produces such nice foals. He is 29 1/2" tall. Navajo is our Jr. stallion (Fiesta is his grandsire)and will be three this coming year and will be his first year breeding. He is homozygous also and measures 31"


----------



## HorseMom

yankee_minis said:


> Little Kings BT Yessirre



He's cute.

Here's my guy. We'll be showing AMHR shows next year.

Jay in the Dark


----------



## HGFarm

Here is the love of my life, Grays Smoke Signal, known as Bob to all his friends- and he has many. He loves people, especially kids and thinks parades are just for him. All those people lined up just came to see him. He is an utter gentleman, and a great babysitter with the foals.

Here he is pictured at about 9 (sorry the quality is poor, was taken from a video clip) and again when he was 18, coming back to the show ring after 8 years of not showing. He didnt forget a thing!!!! He is a son of both Shadow Oaks Cock Robin and Freckles Pride. He LOVES to drive (another good excuse for him to get attention from people, LOL) and was a member of the Drill Team here for over two years. He will be 20 this spring, and I hope he is around for MANY more years. He is my good buddy and he knows when I am sad. He will come and put his head in my lap to comfort me when I need it.











Then there is my younger stallion, CR Lakota Renegade. Renegade is too smart for his own good, and definitely the 'red headed boy'- and looks to find amusement where ever he can. He has a lot of energy and personality. He is a son of Carousel Designer Legacy and really has a concentrated Appy pedigree.


----------



## eagles ring farm

yankee_minis said:


> Little Kings BT Yessirre



Wow my kinda guy



beautiful


----------



## FoRebel

Here's our main herd sire Painted Perfections Picazzo






Here is our coming stud who will have 1 girl next year of his own for his first breeding season. Qtr Raes Mystic Justyn Trouble. He's 3 this year.


----------



## Stef

Here is my main boy C Chief Proud Eagle



.











We also have a tiny 28" boy Cottonwood Crofts Little Thunder Storm



.


----------



## disneyhorse

This is my guy, "MB's Aftershock" who I call Quake.

Andrea


----------



## Becky

Here are my guys.

My main herdsire Redrock Magic Maker 30" AMHA/AMHR/PtHA Multi World Top 10 PtHA/AMHA.






Jr stallion Dusty Lane Tribute Let Freedom Ring 28" AMHA/AMHR To be shown in 2010.






Jr stallion Redrock In The Red 26.25" AMHA/AMHR AMHA World Top 10.


----------



## Nigel

I'm in love







disneyhorse said:


> This is my guy, "MB's Aftershock" who I call Quake.
> 
> Andrea


----------



## stormy

This is my old friend Stormy who I had to let go this year at the age of 29. Miss him terribly






This is his son Grady, full of life, I had him for only a short time...he died months after winning his National Championship






And her is my current joy, Kenny...Grady's grandson. The personality and pure love of life passes on.


----------



## Lisa Strass

Here's our three senior stallions:

*B&L's Rock E Red Alert*

2005 AMHR National GRAND Champion Stallion

2009 AMHR National Champion Get of Sire






*B&L's Rock E Good Man Charlie*

2008 AMHR National Reserve Champion






*Martin's Best Dressed Sinatra*

2007 ASPC Reserve GRAND Champion Classic Stallion

2008 ASPC Congress Stakes Classic Pleasure Driving Champion

2009 ASPC Congress Stakes Classic Pleasure Driving Champion


----------



## kayla221444

beautiful everyone, lets keep em coming!


----------



## cretahillsgal

This is my current sr stallion, Lauralees Troublz Sweetn The Deal. He is 30.5" tall and we are expecting 3 foals here out of him and 2 with outside mares next year.












This is my Jr Stallion, Triple Ks Destinys Dakota Pride. He is a smooty buckskin who is about 31" tall right now. I plan to give him one or 2 mares next year.


----------



## Leeana

Westwind BTU Crown Prince Flyte - 34" BTU Grandson, dam is a Res. Natl Champion






Mardi Gras On The Rox EGF - 33" ASPC / AMHR (hardship) Mardi Gras son out of a Showman daughter ... he is tiny.






Buckeye WCF Jack Of Diamonds - ASPC son of Michigans Liberty Jack (HOF, multi World & Congress Grand Champion) and out of Classical Celebration who is a National Champion. Jack is already a World and Congress Champion as a well the 2009 Res. Junior Champion.


----------



## Relic

Lucky Four Andys ColorCard aka Ace now 10 years old...a 2x National Champion and a 2007 AMHA World futurity top 10 leading sire






one of Aces many sons and my personal fave guy WCR Catmandu










Gallery Original Rowdys ChampionToo 32" tall has produced all really nice fillies to date very refined with long necks not his body type at all which we're happy with. Rowdy loves to be used and go places so he shows in all performance classes except halter. He's a wacky happy go lucky guy.


----------



## Margaret

Here is Prince Charming , our 31" AMHA/AMHR/ICHR Classic Champagne Stallion, busy visiting a neighbors Quarter horse at the fenceline. His breeding is Hemlock, Fikes, Komokos, and Bond.

He has produced many nice show quality babies, most of them are Champagne also.


----------



## MindyLee

*My 2 boys are...*

*HFM Rio Bravo* 30.5" bay Heavy bred Komokos/Johnstons/GMB bred *-* 2 foals w/one expected in 2010

&

*Little Kings Sentra Supreme* 31.75" buckskin roan _own son of Komokos Little King Supreme_ *- *10 foals w/2 expected in 2010

photos can be seen www.silvermapleminiatures.com


----------



## wpsellwood

Here is our main dude, Calvin won me my first jacket and a World Reseve Grand Champion.






and couldnt resist his baby picture






We have Double, 3 yr old this year and is such a pretty hunter horse.






Up and coming Dream Come True colt, Knight


----------



## drk

Here is my boys !!!

TOYLAND TINO TRIX 30.5"






FREELANDS FIESTAS IMPERIAL STORM 29"






MAGIC MANS TOP TICKET 27.25"






DRK PHANTOM INVESTOR 32"


----------



## sedeh

Wow!! So many nice stallions!!





Here's my boy: Aloha Acres Heir to Magic. He's a full brother to Aloha Henry. I had so much fun showing him on the Pinto circuit and now I'm showing his son!! Heir has the most awesome personality and has passed that on to his foals. This years filly is just gorgeous!
















and this is his son: Total Eclipse Dances on Heir. I did breed Danny to one mare last year and she's due in Feb. Danny is now gelded and going into driving training. He's going to be my all-around show horse!


----------



## kayla221444

wpsellwood said:


> Here is our main dude, Calvin won me my first jacket and a World Reseve Grand Champion.


VERY HANDSOME MAN!!!! CONGRATS ON THE WORLD TITLE







drk said:


> Here is my boys !!!
> 
> TOYLAND TINO TRIX 30.5"


BEAUTIFUL APPY, I DONT LIKE THEM NORMALLY BUT HES VERY PRETTY


----------



## LC Farm

Here is our stallion, Underwoods Pheonix. We have not bred him yet but plan to next year. Both of his parents are appys.


----------



## Flyin G Farm

Beautiful stallions everyone!

Here are my boys.

Westwind Farms Rollers Bonsai:






And our newest addition, Celebrations Tennessee Titan:


----------



## Erica

Here are the main men....

D & S A Pharaohs Fortune HOF-AMHR/ASPC stallion - 2007 National Grand Champion Stallion Under

First foals arriving 2010






Cross Country Take My Breath Away HOF - AMHA/AMHR - Res. National Champion Stallion. Son and Grandson of Lazy N Redboy. He is already a MULTI National Champion and HOF producer in his first foal crops.






Little Kings Big City Buck - AMHA/AMHR - MULTI National Champion and HOF producer. Son of Buckeroo.






Erica's Echos of My Destiny - A/R (jill already mentioned him....)

Wall Street Rock E Rock On - ASPC/AMHR - Res. National Champion and son of Rock E

I have the washburn pic back, just not scanned in....






some up and coming colts....some will become geldings as I have no need for more boys, or some will become herd sires at other farms maybe

Erica's Total KnockOut HOF - A/R 2007 colt , 3x National Champion and HOF stallion. Taker son, by my favorite mare, KNocker (also a HOF and multi National Champion mare)






Erica's Taking on Heirs - National Champion and very close to his HOF. 07 colt. Taker son by a Buckeroo mare.






Erica's Full Throttle - National Champion and 2x Res. national Champion. 08 colt. Taker son by "Peas" another of my prior show mares, a multi National Champion and HOF mare.






Wall Street Hershey Tiny Trotter - ASPC (2010 AMHR) colt. out of Pony of the year Hershey Bar, I also have this colts full sister - both very cool! Moveslike a hackney......quite raw in these pictures as a two year old just out in pasture...






Erica's Knock U Out - A/R - full brother to TKO above






Erica's Rock My World - AMHR/ASPC 2009 weanling


----------



## Allure Ranch

_[SIZE=12pt]OMG.... Great idea. I love seeing everyones horses. [/SIZE]_

Well here's my prize posessions....

"Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit"






"I Blue By U Of Lilac Lane" (My boy's on the right)






"Allure's Mercedes Reign Of Fury"


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

drk said:


> Here is my boys !!!
> 
> TOYLAND TINO TRIX 30.5"


Gosh I just LOVE this little guy! One of my forum favorites!



:wub





and can I get this in female please?!


----------



## drk

Thank You Kayla and Lucky C for your kinds compliments on Tino. He is a Nice Boy.... If I had the time I'd show him but just cannot do it working full time and breeding.

Here is my favorite pic of him


----------



## kayla221444

such pretty markings he has!!!


----------



## drk

kayla221444 said:


> such pretty markings he has!!!


Actually his spots are blacker then this pic shows but I did the dumb thing of clipping him the day before he was photographed so his color was alittle faded out.

But he is my boy and I Love him


----------



## AnnaC

What beautiful, beautiful stallions you all have! Here are a couple of pictures of two of my boys.

Falabella Anselmo






Having fun at his first show at the age of 10!











And of course Darmond Boogermans Bravado - at his first show with us






Having fun too!






Anna


----------



## AnnaC

Forgot to add this one -- boys kissing LOL!!






Anna


----------



## minie812

drk said:


> Here is my boys !!!
> 
> TOYLAND TINO TRIX 30.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FREELANDS FIESTAS IMPERIAL STORM 29"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGIC MANS TOP TICKET 27.25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRK PHANTOM INVESTOR 32"


Storm looks sooo much like Fiesta in that photo


----------



## MBhorses

wow

very nice studs.

thanks for sharing


----------



## SHANA

Here are my stallions:

Onekas Devil After Dark(AMHA/AMHR 32"), Grand Champion and Sr. Champion Stallion, first foals for me arriving in 2010.






Cross Country New Kid In Town(AMHA/AMHR 31"), Jr. Champion, Sr. Champion and Grand Champion Stallion, first foals arriving for me in 2010.






Papas' Pride Primero(AMHR/FMHA 28.5"), shown by previous owner, first foals for me in 2011.






SPH Bookers Mightee Snazee Apachee(AMHA/AMHR 2009 stud colt), won 2 firsts in his only 2 classes in 2009.


----------



## bannerminis

Wow some gorgeous stallions that I would love to run away with





Here are my two boys both 2yr olds by Seahorse Gold Melody Grand Buckeroo

First Birchwood UK Buckaroo Banner aka Banner AMHA/IMHPS measures 31 1/4" to the wither (excuse his lack of forelock as we had a clipping accident earlier in the yr and then the rug he had on was breaking off his mane so a bit of a hair disaster for 09)





















Birchwood UK Arabian Sunsent aka Sunny AMHA/IMHPS measures c. 32 1/2" to wither - Chestnut with flaxen also tested positive for silver and is homozygous for Agouti.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures

Here is my boy, CCMF Carousel Carnival, he is still a Junior stallion. No time for showing, might attempt it next year.

As a yearling:






This summer as a 2-year-old, please pardon the weight, he was on a diet all summer, but it came off slow!


----------



## Minioveros

WOW nice stallions everyone.

Here is my stallions, first one is Cascade Phoenix he is our senior stallion






Magnolia Park Chrome Marks











Sierra Star Of Halloween






and our future herd sire

Magnolia Park Chrome Strike


----------



## lil hoofbeats

Heres my main man


----------



## ruffian

Our "Mane" man - ERL Zeus Lightning Bolt - aka Thumper. Thumper is the 2009 AMHA World Grand Champion Senior

Stallion.






LDS The Buckeroo Kid. Kid is going to be our grandson show gelding!

Wow - there are some beautiful horses on this thread!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

Here are my two boys





Little Kings B T Buck Bandito - AMHA / AMHR - sire and grandsire of several National Champions, Supreme, and Hall of Fame winners.






Wall Street Illusions Jazz Singer - ASPC / AMHR - first foal crop due Spring of 2010. I am so excited to see Jazz's foals.


----------



## AshleyNicole

This is my new stallion Sky...He is a double blue boy grandson. Hopefully he will grow his hair out a bit and lose his pudgy belly and be ready to show next year.

Sorry about the pic I didn't realize he was right in the sun

I'm getting one more stallion next month then that will be enough 4 me





I love all of these pretty stallions everyone


----------



## MBhorses

wow

nice studs. i really love pintos with blue eyes. You all have nice studs.

thanks again for sharing


----------



## drk

Wanted to post a couple different pics of my coming 2 year old Splash Stallion. He is one colorful boy. Crystal blue eyes and very refined. Cannot wait till he is breeding age.

DRK PHANTOM INVESTOR
















He was wet in this pic...






I must say that there have been some Gorgeous stallions posted on this thread... Keep them coming !!!! I love seeing them.


----------



## MBhorses

drk said:


> Wanted to post a couple different pics of my coming 2 year old Splash Stallion. He is one colorful boy. Crystal blue eyes and very refined. Cannot wait till he is breeding age.
> DRK PHANTOM INVESTOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was wet in this pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that there have been some Gorgeous stallions posted on this thread... Keep them coming !!!! I love seeing them.









wow

i love this stud.

Send him to MS



He wants to live at my place



I would LOVE HIM TO pieces


----------



## twister

Kendra said:


> North Stars Valdez Y Basan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valdez was born in Alaska, the night of the Exxon Valdez oil spill, and so his breeders named him for the french explorer who discovered the port of Valdez. When he was 2 years old, they stopped at our place to rest their horses on the way to Texas, where Valdez was shown at one show to 3 Grands, 1 Reserve and 1 Supreme. On their way back to Alaska they stopped again, and Valdez stayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We showed him for a number of years, to many championships and reserves, 2 supremes, and AMHA Reserve National Champion in Amateur Stallions. He also did very well in pleasure driving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the age of 11, a good friend talked us into bringing him to a show, and she showed him for us to Reserve Canadian National Champion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad you shared this story Kendra and that you still have him at 20 years old, your story brought tears to my eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yvonne
> 
> Along with his son, Circle J Zachary, Valdez was also the winner of the Lord Sterling Cup for Utility Team Hitch 2 years in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several months after his "comeback" at the age of 11, Grandad went out to feed one morning and found Valdez with his head caught under his gate, between the hinge and the post. The damage to his spinal cord meant that he wasn't able to stand without help, and he had so much trouble eating as he had cut his facial nerves on both sides of his face and his lips just drooped. He spent several days at the vet, where they tubed him daily with DMSO and hoped that it was just inflammation, not a serious spinal cord injury. He lost so much weight, and we weren't sure he was going to make it. I remember when we left him at the vet ... we were getting into the truck and he was standing in the door whinnying at us, he knew we were leaving him there and he was worried. Luckily, with a lot of vet care and physiotherapy, he was okay. He's not exactly sound, his hind legs don't really listen like they should, but he is a happy boy and able to buck and play and do the most amazing airs above the ground when showing off for his mares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valdez micromanages his mare herd, loves his babies, hates all other horses and will charge the fence all day, and is just the sweetest boy in the world to people and especially kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For years we took him every spring to Aggie Days, where he was petted, poked and mauled by thousands of children, and if they got to crowding him too much, he'd yawn, which always caused them to leap away at the sight of his teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valdez is 20 years old this year, and looks great, we hope to have many, many more years of foals and love from him! Valdez's foals tend to inherit his good nature and intelligence, making them easy to train and a joy to be around. You can see some photos of his foals here: http://www.circlejranches.com/valfoals.html
> 
> My, I got longwinded! But he's a special boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009, 20 years young and in his element.


----------



## Paintedgates

Here is my boy. Iona Farms blue moon


----------



## KrazyHorses

What, no Florida boys? (Tampa area?) Is there a mini stallion directory site? [email protected]


----------



## whitney

Same boy, I'll never get tired of, Kahoka Palomino Emblem aka "Trystan"


----------



## MindyLee

whitney said:


> Same boy, I'll never get tired of, Kahoka Palomino Emblem aka "Trystan"



WOW!!!









Im in Love! He is just handsome! Where are you located here in Michigan?


----------



## minie812

MBhorses said:


> drk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to post a couple different pics of my coming 2 year old Splash Stallion. He is one colorful boy. Crystal blue eyes and very refined. Cannot wait till he is breeding age.
> DRK PHANTOM INVESTOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was wet in this pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that there have been some Gorgeous stallions posted on this thread... Keep them coming !!!! I love seeing them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow
> 
> i love this stud.
> 
> Send him to MS
> 
> 
> 
> He wants to live at my place
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE HIM TO pieces
Click to expand...

I must say YOU have some BEEEE-U-T-FUL BOYS!


----------



## minie812

This is our new Junior stallion "Vermilya Farms Atlantis"


----------



## whitney

MindyLee said:


> whitney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same boy, I'll never get tired of, Kahoka Palomino Emblem aka "Trystan"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im in Love! He is just handsome! Where are you located here in Michigan?
Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm 30 mins north of Flint, Mi.


----------



## SWA

KrazyHorses said:


> What, no Florida boys? (Tampa area?) Is there a mini stallion directory site? [email protected]


Here are our two boys (in Central Florida).






Our Gold Champagne Pinto Stallion, "Bethel Rolex Gold Champagne of Ms", a/k/a "Rolex".





Rolex was shown by his breeder as a 3year old, but I don't know how to look up his records in AMHA to know what classes or how he did in them.










Rolex has sired one foal for us so far, our Amber Champagne yearling colt, "SWA It's Go Time By Rolex", a/k/a "GT".













Thanks for letting me share our boys.


----------



## Reble

Lot of nice coloured Stallions. I love those pintos.

First year breeding, so excited to see what he might throw.

All 27.75" / AMHA / AMHR (Tobiano Homozygous)


----------



## txminipinto

Here are our two boys:

Happy Hooligan OK ASPC/PtHA

Classic HOF, Pinto ROM, and Pinto World Champion






His first foal, a yearling Gelding, Pondering Oaks Hooligan Moonshine who is already earning Grands towards his HOF.






Our next up and coming stud, Texaco MGS ASPC






His first foal, Pondering Oaks Texas Special Order






I also have a new stallion prospect hiding out in the barn posed as a "client horse". One of the perks of being a trainer.....when I decide to buy something I can always claim it as a client horse. I don't have any clipped pics of him yet, but how he presents fuzzy he might be replacing one of the above studs!


----------



## drk

minie812 said:


> MBhorses said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to post a couple different pics of my coming 2 year old Splash Stallion. He is one colorful boy. Crystal blue eyes and very refined. Cannot wait till he is breeding age.
> DRK PHANTOM INVESTOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was wet in this pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that there have been some Gorgeous stallions posted on this thread... Keep them coming !!!! I love seeing them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow
> 
> i love this stud.
> 
> Send him to MS
> 
> 
> 
> He wants to live at my place
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE HIM TO pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must say YOU have some BEEEE-U-T-FUL BOYS!
Click to expand...

Thank you so much...

MS He would love that as he is a love bug and loves attention


----------



## joylee123

[SIZE=12pt]Here are my boys:[/SIZE]

This little guy is the horse of my heart. Huffman's Classic Little Dude 26.5" I got him several years ago from Sue Brooks at Riverdance. I just love this boy



He was shown when he was younger and did very well. I am going to show him this year! I am so excited!






Then my youngest boy( 1 1/2 yr) Brookhaven Secrets Rhedd Butler 29.5 Just got him from Chesa at Deven Creek. He placed 5th in yearling Futurity at AMHA Worlds this year and place well at the AMHA Central Championship show too. He has the sweetest personality










[SIZE=12pt]And here he is during his first clip of the year.[/SIZE]











And last but not least is my newest herd sire Lucky Four Buckdeluxe Bodacious Bey! He is a coming three year old. Just got him from Joy Young at Redstone Farm! He is so pretty, pictures don't do him justice! He placed well this year. Fourth in Open Futurity 31" and under Two Year Old Stallions at AMHA World and a World Top Ten in Open Two Year in stallions 29-31 AMHA Central Regional Champion and holds 2nd place in the Open Two year Old Stallion 29-31 Honor Roll plus a bunch of first placings.


----------



## KrazyHorses

Question about your little guy with his first clip of the year. Is he a silver bay?

I'm curious because my mare and her son (gelding) are both silver bay, but when she is clipped she is not light colored like the horse in your pic...but when I started clipping my gelding once, he was that light color like yours.

Any explanation for the color?


----------



## Peggy Hogan

I don't think I've seen so much gorgeous horseflesh in such a short span of time. OMG there are some wonderful stallions posted. Thanks to whomever started the post. It's like EYE candy....


----------



## joylee123

KrazyHorses said:


> Question about your little guy with his first clip of the year. Is he a silver bay?
> I'm curious because my mare and her son (gelding) are both silver bay, but when she is clipped she is not light colored like the horse in your pic...but when I started clipping my gelding once, he was that light color like yours.
> 
> Any explanation for the color?



[SIZE=12pt]Hi,[/SIZE]

Yes he is Silver Bay. He even has darker legs which doesn't show in the photos. Maybe your mare is silver sorrel? Does she stay red when clipped?

Joy


----------



## afoulk

Graham's Classic Entertainer


----------



## cowgurl_up

My only man T's Dressed To A Tee. Picture was taken in March of this year and I just loved it! He's not clipped, not in shape and he looks great!


----------



## kayla221444

pretty boy there cowgurl up! he reminds me of our mare misty!


----------

